# Generation Kill: Show vs Book



## SkyHeff (3 Feb 2010)

I've just finished watching the show (again) and read the Rolling Stone articles "The Killer Elite". I have some Chapters gift cards to spend and I was wondering if anyone knew whether the book offered more in depth explanation and character development than the show, or if the show follows the book fairly close?

I'd rather spend the money on other material if it is just a live action reading.

Thanks,
Heff18


----------



## greentoblue (3 Feb 2010)

The TV Series was terrific and closely matched the book.  However, no TV or movie show can ever cover all the materiel presented in a book.  For my money, instead of buying Generation Kill- the book here is what I would do:

1.  Get Generation Kill from your local library.

2.  If you really want to lay down some money, buy One Bullet Away by Fick, the platoon commander in Generation Kill that gives his view of events in both Afghanistan and Iraq.  

Cheers.


----------



## Fusaki (4 Feb 2010)

> 2.  If you really want to lay down some money, buy One Bullet Away by Fick, the platoon commander in Generation Kill that gives his view of events in both Afghanistan and Iraq.



A big +1 and Pro Pat to that.

I got about halfway through Generation Kill, then put it down for other reading and haven't picked it up since.  I just didn't think it was that great.

One Bullet Away, on the other hand, is a REALLY good book.  Nathaniel Fick's humility brings the story to life in a way that GK's tabloid journalism can't.


----------



## SkyHeff (4 Feb 2010)

Yup, I should have mentioned that One Bullet Away is in my basket, but I need $39 for the free shipping . ;D

After poking around and hearing what you guys have to say, I'm not going to waste the money.


----------



## macknightcr (20 Apr 2010)

I know this post is fairly old and you ahve probably already bought and read the books, but for whatever reason you haven't here's my opinion.  I really enjoyed both Generation Kill and One Bullet Away.  One Bullet Away I read first and couldn't put it down and I have re read it twice since.  Generation Kill was good, but after I watched the series I re read it and enjoyed it more.  I don't know why that happened, but I think it's a great book now.  Another book I would suggest, Lone Survivor by Marcus Luttrell, this book is my favorite of the three.  The things this kid had to endure in Afghanistan is something not many could imagine, but to live through it and then write about it AMAZING!!


----------



## cn (20 Apr 2010)

I thought both Generation Kill the book and series were excellent & very entertaining.. and for anyone wanting to read the original article that inspired them both, here is a link to check out:

http://www.davidabrahamson.com/WWW/IALJS/Wright_KillerElite_Rolling%20Stone_26June2003.pdf


----------



## NazTheEternal (20 Apr 2010)

I really enjoyed Generation Kill, I have yet to read the book.

As far as "One Bullet Away" goes, fantastic...Just an amazing written piece of work. I also just finished "Citizen Soldiers" by Stephen E. Ambrose (Writer of Band of Brothers) which I personally just loved as it takes accounts from veterans and Ambrose implements the hundreds of quotes into his writing so that it can be read in the words and descriptions of the veterans themselves.

Not sure if you guys have seen the or read this other movie/book called "Bravo Two Zero" by Andy McNabb, based on a true story in which an 8man SAS patrol get compromised behind lines in Iraq...Very good read thus far, I'm half way through the book.


----------



## Danjanou (20 Apr 2010)

In regards to your original question of whether Generation Kill, the book will answer some of the unclear parts of the series, the answer is yes. There is a lot more detail and back story there. One of the more interesting points in the series is why some of the junior officers Encino Man and Captain America seemed so incompetent, and yet were serving in such an elite unit. The book details why this was the case.

As for Bravo Two Zero, I would suggest after reading that you take a look at other accounts of this patrol, such as Soldier 5 or into the Storm written by the RSM of the SAS during GW1. Failing that a simple internet search on McNabb and or B20 on the web should bring up some interesting forums, discussions. I'd recommend looking at the British ARSSE site.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (29 May 2010)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> As for Bravo Two Zero, I would suggest after reading that you take a look at other accounts of this patrol, such as ....  into the Storm written by the RSM of the SAS during GW1.



Actually its "Eye of the Storm" by Peter Ratcliff DCM, which is about his time in the army and the SAS. However, he does mention (about three pages) problems they had with "Andy McNabb" prior to B2O's deployemnt and then at the end of the book he spends about nine pages critiquing not only "McNabb's" book, but also a couple of other books by former SAS members. "Chris Ryan's" _The One that got Away_ (also about the B20 patrol) and "Cameron Spence's" _Sabre Squadron_ and _Victor Two_ by Peter Crossland.


----------



## Danjanou (30 May 2010)

oops my bad, thanks for the correction :-[


----------

